# Bumblebee millipedes (Anadenobolus monilicornis)



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

_Hiya,_

_Are these Ok to use in bio-active substrate along with springtails and various species of woodlice as long as I provide some veg and fruit for them to eat but no citrus fruits?_

_Might be a stupid question but do they bite or spray cyanic acid or are they poisonous to other animals? anything like that? :blush:_

_regards, emmie x_


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Mine are, so yes 

Most reps will leave them alone but some will go for them. nearly all millipede species realse toxins on their skin so be careful. if you have an active feeding rep then they are a no go, they are quite small though for millipede species. I had an article on them last month in PRk where i mention i use them in bioactive substrates. Basically it depends on what they are housed with. if the rep pays them no attention they are fine, if the rep goes for them i would remove them. As they are a small species they may be seen as a food source and thus a no go, but again it depends on what rep they are going in with. 

They actually provide little benefit to bioactive substrates, compared to other micro organisms though they look a lot more appealing. 

Jay


----------



## _emmie_x_ (Aug 7, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> Mine are, so yes
> 
> Most reps will leave them alone but some will go for them. nearly all millipede species realse toxins on their skin so be careful. if you have an active feeding rep then they are a no go, they are quite small though for millipede species. I had an article on them last month in PRk where i mention i use them in bioactive substrates. Basically it depends on what they are housed with. if the rep pays them no attention they are fine, if the rep goes for them i would remove them. As they are a small species they may be seen as a food source and thus a no go, but again it depends on what rep they are going in with.
> 
> ...


_I'm thinking about using them with my snakes but just a little worried incase they tried to eat them but then again I'm not sure they would..._

_I just like the look of them and think they would look cool in with the snakes_


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

_emmie_x_ said:


> _I'm thinking about using them with my snakes but just a little worried incase they tried to eat them but then again I'm not sure they would..._
> 
> _I just like the look of them and think they would look cool in with the snakes_


I wouldn't use millies with most snakes unless they are truly aborial. Anything that's in contact with the millies constantly, such as terrestrial snakes is likely to aggravate them and thus toxins will follow. 

personally i really would avoid millies with snakes, unless you look at species that spend their time 99% of the time off the ground. 

jay


----------

